# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Running a database in Access

## Prytol

Hi everyone!
I'm not familiar with Access, so I have a dumb question, how do you run a database in access?
I have my database done, but I want to check it.

This is my req for the project:
"Due at the very latest December 12th at 6:00 p.m.  Schedule a meeting (sometime before December 12th after your database is complete) with your professor to demonstrate a working copy of the database in Access.  Please have queries already named and saved within the database that answer a list of provided queries or questions.  
Also, you must demonstrate that the database works properly via additional questions asked in the meeting with your instructor.  Please ensure that referential integrity is enforced for all relationships.  Remember, December 12th at 6:00 p.m. is the final date to have your database working and for completion of the demonstration to your professor."

Any help? Thanks!

----------


## June7

Open database file and interact with objects.

----------

